# [EOM] Obscuring Mist, Blur and other vision impairing spells



## Dave Blewer (Jan 25, 2003)

Hi, 

I am trying to put together an obscuring mist like spell effect

I suppose I could use Polymorph Element or maybe even a variation on Evoke Area Air, but neither seem to really be suitable.

Actually now that I think about it their is really no way too impair vision such as Blur, Displacement etc.  Maybe we need another list or an "anti list" to Sight...  I'll give it some thought.


----------



## Dave Blewer (Jan 25, 2003)

Well, I have thought about it and inspiration has struck!

For most of the obscuring spells, such as Obscuring Mist, Fog Cloud, Blink, Blur etc, then you just infuse the creature with an element and increase their natural armour bonus accordingly.  The rest of it is just window dressing.  So you miss your target because they are blurred, blinking in or out of existence or their skin has become rock hard - You still miss  

Not sure how to replicate stuff like Darkness, Deeper Darkness and other spells that cause restrictions to sight though.


----------



## G.A. Donis (Jan 27, 2003)

Steam is one of the elements, maybe Obscuring Mist could be be from the Polymorph [Water] list?  This could be explained by polymorphing the ambient water in the air into steam?  I guess at low levels (for Obscuring Mist) this would not have any side effects or actual damage just the movement and sight restrictions.


----------



## G.A. Donis (Jan 27, 2003)

I was doing some thinking and depending on how particular you want to be polymorphing water into steam may not be correct.  Besides the heat issue, there is also the fact that steam is really "invisible".  What we see and call steam (like a teapot that is at a boil) is actually water vapor.  This might be splitting hairs and not important, but it made me think that maybe using the Shadow element might be better way to duplicate the effect if not the actual Obscuring Mist.  The low intensity is shadow and shadows definately would hinder sight.  Using this method I think an Evoke Area [Shadow] at low level might be kinda cool.  Especially if the DM got descriptive in the visible effect of shadows darting and swirling around hindering vision.

I'm still contemplating Blur, Blink and the similar spells.  I'll post again if anything comes to mind.


----------

